

Show HN: Api-stuff: Making Twitter's API Easy Again - blubbi2
http://api-stuff.azurewebsites.net/

======
blubbi2
Hey HN!

I'm Alex. I built this wrapper API since I remembered the "good old days" when
fetching a tweet was as easy as doing a getJSON with jQuery. Well,
unfortunately those days seemed to be over. So I built this simple wrapper
API. Nothing too fancy, but it makes fetching a simple tweet easy again.

It also supports Instagram and the unofficial Vine API.

------
ArunKrishnan
Well done! Enthusiastic thumbs up!

